# [SOLVED] What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, :wave:

http://i.imgur.com/BBpVo.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/V4YLB.jpg

What is that part called? and what does it do? What does that arrow mean "air flow"? it is pointing at the bottom back of the case. Is it a heat sink? 

I have a *0pp150 [Dell]* motherboard


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

heat sink and fan. cools the cpu. arrow points in direction of air flow.

PS: Air should be directed toward the nearest exhaust port/fan


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



gcavan said:


> heat sink and fan. cools the cpu. arrow points in direction of air flow.
> 
> PS: Air should be directed toward the nearest exhaust port/fan


But I cannot see a fan on/in it - and I thought the other part above it was the cpu :S

EDIT: if you look closely at the first pic, I don't even have an exhaust fan it seems (at the back)  so I should get me one of those


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

Do you mean the bit I labeled Chipset? 

Note the cable connected to the 4pin header. Does it lead to a fan hidden under the black plate with th arrow on it?

This being a Dell, there may be an exhaust module of some sort missing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

The Fan is in the center under the black shield.


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



wrench97 said:


> The Fan is in the center under the black shield.





gcavan said:


> Do you mean the bit I labeled Chipset?
> 
> Note the cable connected to the 4pin header. Does it lead to a fan hidden under the black plate with th arrow on it?
> 
> ...


Yea I thought that chipset was the cpu? there is no fan under that heat sink and I don't know why there is that cable




wrench97 said:


> The Fan is in the center under the black shield.


Yes but that fan pulls IN air and I cannot locate an exhaustion fan anywhere.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

The fan is in the center of the cooler Dell has used that cooler the last couple of years, the fan in the center of the cooler draws from the front and blows out the back of the cooler towards the grille in the rear of the case, Dell does not use exhaust fans, the cpu is under the cooler.


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



wrench97 said:


> The fan is in the center of the cooler Dell has used that cooler the last couple of years, the fan in the center of the cooler draws from the front and blows out the back of the cooler towards the grille in the rear of the case, Dell does not use exhaust fans, the cpu is under the cooler.


Oh ok... do you recommend I use an exhaustion fan anyway? not a very powerful one... just something to help with the air flow?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

What temps are you seeing?
Those cases do not have a mounting spot for a fan or a place on the motherboard to plug it in, which means hooking it directly to the power supply and the fan runs full speed all the time(very noisy) or adding a manual fan controller to the front or rear panel. 

If your temps are acceptable leave it alone.


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



wrench97 said:


> What temps are you seeing?
> Those cases do not have a mounting spot for a fan or a place on the motherboard to plug it in, which means hooking it directly to the power supply and the fan runs full speed all the time(very noisy) or adding a manual fan controller to the front or rear panel.
> 
> If your temps are acceptable leave it alone.


when in game I reach around 70-75 C and idle 34-38.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

What exact model Dell is it and which CPU?

Does the CPU fan ramp up it's speed when the temp rises?


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



wrench97 said:


> What exact model Dell is it and which CPU?
> 
> Does the CPU fan ramp up it's speed when the temp rises?


The CPU fan is fine and its temperature hardly changes in/out of game 

CPU = q6600 (not overclocked at 2.40 Ghz)

Graphics = GTX 460

dell motherboard = 0pp150

chipset: nForce 650i SLI SPP

tower: Dells XPS 630


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



yhayatli said:


> The CPU fan is fine and its temperature hardly changes in/out of game
> 
> CPU = q6600 (not overclocked at 2.40 Ghz)
> 
> ...


EDIT: CPU temperature goes up to around 65 C (on idle CPU temp = 53) While GPU goes up to: 70-78C (from 38-40 C on idle)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*

That's pretty normal for GPU temps, the CPU is a touch warm it should idle in the high 30's

I would redo the thermal paste on the CPU using Arctic Silver 5> Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## yhayatli (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: What is this part called? and what does it do? [PICS]*



wrench97 said:


> That's pretty normal for GPU temps, the CPU is a touch warm it should idle in the high 30's
> 
> I would redo the thermal paste on the CPU using Arctic Silver 5> Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


That looks like a bit too complicated and risky... I didn't even understand the pdf at all


----------

